# Magazine restriction in ND????



## DakotaYota

Just wanted to check. I have been hunting with my TC Encore 22-250, but am thinking about hooking up with an AR setup. I dont see it anywhere in the regs, but is there a magazine limit in ND for predator hunting? Just wondering and wanting to be sure. Im thinking of using a 20 rd mag if its legal.....thanks!


----------



## xdeano

There are no restriction on capacity. That being said why would you want to bring that many rounds. Just get a 5 round mag. Dont start being like those guys from wisconsin who can't hit anything without 30 rounds. Plus it will reduce your weight.
xdeano


----------



## DakotaYota

Well I have a buddy who said I can have his 20 rd and I didnt see the sense in carrying a 30. If you know of a place to get one for free I will reduce the size to 5 or 10, but I figured if I could fill one mag and not need to carry any extra ammo for the day it would be nice. Weight isnt an issue for me...Im a gym rat! LOL :beer:

Plus...what if I get attacked by an entire pack, and I have to fight my way out! :rollin:

Thanks XD for the info, I didnt think there was.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Hey be nice, not everybody from Wisconsin sucks at shooting


----------



## xdeano

LOL, I thought that would get you riled up Kelly.  oke:

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan

LOL it's ok I agree with most of it, plus I don't live there anymore


----------



## People

Here in ND you can use any legal weapon for Coyotes. So if you want to bring your M-60E3 you can. You can also suppress it if you want. You just cannot use thermal or Night vision.

Chuck Norris' sperm can be seen with the naked eye. Each one is the size of a quarter.


----------



## People

If you need to cut down on the weight of 15rds of 223 you need to hit the gym hard and long.

Chuck Norris does not follow fashion trends, they follow him. But then he turns around and kicks their ***. Nobody follows Chuck Norris.


----------



## airforcehobit

I am from Iowa which is closer to Wi so i carry 10 round mag I have used 9 one time with a bolt a pair showed up I legged one then a Fox showed it was a mess but I doubled so lesson learned.


----------



## 4JAKE

I didn't know a suppressor was legal in ND. Is that something recent.


----------



## xdeano

nope, it's just not advertised.

xdeano


----------



## ay tee

if i wouldn't have done some range shooting yesterday i would have the exact same 5 rounds in my gun as i started the season with... glad to see someone needs 20 rounds a set, im lucky if i use that all year.. haha


----------



## DakotaYota

ay tee said:


> if i wouldn't have done some range shooting yesterday i would have the exact same 5 rounds in my gun as i started the season with... glad to see someone needs 20 rounds a set, im lucky if i use that all year.. haha


Ya know in last 2 years Ive done pretty good and only missed a few with the ole TC, but last saturday I called seven yotes and missed 3 or 4....I lost freakin count. At one point there was 4 standing on a frozen lake around my decoy. I dont know whats up HAHAHAHAHa....but it was still fun to see. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :rollin:

But with 20 or 30 rds it woulda looked like Omaha Beach out there....still woulda probably missed! :rollin:


----------



## xdeano

if you makes your shots count you don't need 30 rounds. In an all day calling session, i have the 4 that are in my gun and a pouch in my pocket with 10. If you're shooting that many rounds, you're doing a lot of educating.

xdeano


----------



## DakotaYota

xd,

hopefully you know Im kidding...and you cant educate them if you killem all...lol

scott


----------



## ay tee

with my experience after you pop off that first round, your time for the next 10 shots are limited to seconds as the rest of them turn and run out of range in a hurry... gonna have to be quick on the scope and trigger to make all them bullets count... and if thats the case, the price of the dog wont even cover the cost of the lead to take it home... just saying..


----------



## People

A person sure does not need that many normally but it is sure nice to have that many. Granted I use my 300WM more than anything else. Now only if we could use NV also. Granted we can but only if we do not get busted. So I guess it will just have to stay home.

Those educated dogs still come in part way. They just hold way back. Good things most dogs do not know that 800yds is still in range if you can see them.

Chuck Norris' Penis is a third degree blackbelt, and an honorable 32nd-degree mason.


----------



## lesser

xdeano said:


> if you makes your shots count you don't need 30 rounds. In an all day calling session, i have the 4 that are in my gun and a pouch in my pocket with 10. If you're shooting that many rounds, you're doing a lot of educating.
> 
> xdeano


No one on here should complain about educating animals, but in reality you are the educators. Not


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Do not have an AR platform rifle anymore, but I do have a friend that uses his Mini14 that has proven very valuable when more than one coyote has come into a set and call and five like I have in my rifle would not have been enough to do the job he did!


----------



## barebackjack

I have never ever not once in my life felt hindered not having eleventy three rounds in the rifle.

Most guys I see with AR's are blasting away until they cant see the animal anymore, doesnt matter if its 800 yards and burning wet for the next township, they're slinging lead. Frickin pogues.


----------



## airforcehobit

I agree bareback. I use a 10 round mag and I don't fill it most of the time. I carry 5 to 9 rounds and 6 more on the stock and when i carry my 700 4 rounds is all i carry. Have semi auto fire power is nice to have but a bolt gun does well also. I like the idea of having an AR during the breeding season because i call in alot of pairs. I have hunted with a couple guys that called Air strikes after the first shot I don't recall them killing any after the first 4 rounds.


----------



## xdeano

No one's perfect. But to do it time and time again, doesn't help. Make it count, or stay home.

xdeano



lesser said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you makes your shots count you don't need 30 rounds. In an all day calling session, i have the 4 that are in my gun and a pouch in my pocket with 10. If you're shooting that many rounds, you're doing a lot of educating.
> 
> xdeano
> 
> 
> 
> No one on here should complain about educating animals, but in reality are the educators. Not
Click to expand...


----------



## DakotaYota

Come on "Make it count or stay at home"? I joked about missing a couple yotes in a day. Normally its not an issue, but hey I have a single shot and have hunted with it for the last 5 years. I NEVER get a followup. Sometimes I have great days, sometimes not...hitting moving targets is tough. As stated in my post, Im not planning on using 20rds a set, I was kidding, but a followup shot here and there without having to do anything but stay in the scope sure would be nice. Honestly I figure, I could fill a 20 rd mag at the beginning of the season and be good for quite a while. Leave an extra mag in the truck in case I lose the one in my gun. :thumb:

But by your own recollection XD you have 14 shots with you....hows that so much different than 20? Your still carrying all that weight LOL. 

If everyone is going to take a moral high road, then I obviously must be the best since I use a single shot, I mean if you cant hit em with 1, then "stay at home", what do you need 10 in your pocket for? :rollin:

Sheesh guys, I was just asking a question about regs. Hunt with what makes YOU happy. Me Im gonna be sitting all alone in a tree row next week with my new AR and a 10 or 20 rd mag. Havent decided yet which to take. LOL :beer:

And I have to agree....most of the coyotes in my area must be educated....so dont come over here! J/K


----------



## xdeano

so you're the guy educating all the coyotes over there. oke:

I'm saying if you're pulling the trigger that many times(30 rounds), you'd better stay home. I'm not pointing fingers here, because I do carry what I carry.

The 10 in my pocket is if i need to top back off my 4 in the mag for the next spot. That way when i get home at the end of the day i don't have to dump my mag and start over, all i have to do is pull out my pouch and reload what's missing.

They do make a 5 round mag for an AR. They're only 20 bucks. Plus why would you want a 30 round mag sicking you in the back all day? That just sounds like a gluten for punishment.

The trick to kill coyotes consistently is to wait for them to stand still, then worry about the movers. oke: 

I know you're not planning on wasting more ammo on a stand, but with an AR most guys think that beings they have the extra, why not. A follow up shot is one thing, follow up air strike is another.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano

pretty sure this will do the trick... :thumb:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MAG056-36.html

xdeano


----------



## ay tee

xdeano said:


> pretty sure this will do the trick... :thumb:
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MAG056-36.html
> 
> xdeano


speaking of air strick.. :sniper:


----------



## DakotaYota

xdeano said:


> pretty sure this will do the trick... :thumb:
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MAG056-36.html
> 
> xdeano


Now thats funny! I already ordered a 5, 10 and 20 rd mag. I dont understand though, why does a AR platform like the one I have only come with 2 30 rd mags. I have a dpms predator, 22" fluted barrel with a lot nicer trigger and aluminum handguards. But it seems silly that they gave me a pair of 30s. I think the remington which is basically the same came with a 10. Kinda sucks. I understand the tactical guys wanted the big mags, but really for hunting 5, 10 and 20 would be a lot more reasonable.

Like I said I actually dont want to launch a bunch of rds at a yote and I never shoot very far. My custom tc barrel I got is only a 21" and I keep my shots within 200 yards. Ammo is getting pricey. And pelts arent that high!  The big thing for me is a lot of time when they wind me and make a break for it I am just a touch behind on my lead. I think a second shot ready instantly would allow me to maybe pickup that extra yote here and there. Especially in the spring, or like last week where 4 came into the same set.

Im looking at optics now. I am only sporting a 3-9x40 on my TC, thinking about something similiar in size for this, but maybe upto a 12...hmmm dont know.


----------



## People

Wow a 5rd mag for 20 bucks. What a great deal. You can get a Pmag for about $13.00 and that will hold 30.

How do all of you carry your rifles AR-15 in particular? I carried a 15 for many years and still do on occasion and I never remember it sticking my in the side or back except when I haphazardly flung it on my back or shoulder.

What is all this air strike talk? Do you mean grazing fire, or suppressive fire? If not I would love to come with and watch you call it in on a coyote. I have seen them die with artillery (155mm) fire but never a real air strike.

Here is a much better option if you really want to carry some ammo with you.
The new surefire 60 or 100rd mags they are $129 or $179 each.
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=6160 ... 96_d_10030

I would rather carry standard 30rd mags. I did a quick look and I can get a Pmag for 12.26. They are good mags and yes you can get AL mags for about $6.00 each. When I carry my 15 I usually have my chest pouch with so I have 6 or 8 mags in it plus the one in my rifle.

With my 300WM I carry both 10rd mags and my 5rd mag. Yes that is 25rds. Have I ever fired out more than 5 shots at coyotes with it? Nope. I have at deer but when you go out with 7 tags the math runs out pretty fast. I did get into a pack of dogs and used the pups to get the bigger ones to come in. It was a full 15 or 16 dogs that day.

The reason you got two standard 30rd mags is they are cheap. Much cheaper than 20rd mags or 5rd mags.

This is just a general statement not directed to anyone. Just because you have a semi-automatic rifle does not mean you have to hose out the bullets like a mad man. It just enables you to take well aimed shots faster than other types of rifles.

Chuck Norris' roundhouse kick is so powerful, it can be seen from outer space by the naked eye.


----------



## DakotaYota

People,

First off your Chuck Norris quotes are killing me......

Secondly thanks for the info, I dont realy need to carry more ammo, was really just curious if their was a restriction when hunting with my AR. I actually plan to fill up a 20 rd mag and just use it all season. I ordered the other smaller ones mainly for just range works. Thanks for the info.


----------



## airforcehobit

Side note. You can modify a 5round mag to fit 10. Just break the mag open and cut the extra crap out.


----------



## People

If you want a very easily modified low cap mag. Pmag sells a 20rd mag and stoppers you can put in it. For as much as I have typed Pmag in the last day I would think I work for them.

To each their own. I go out with plenty of ammo mainly for a just in case. I have ran out before and it sucks walking back to the car with no ammo.

Chuck Norris was the orginal sculptor of Mount Rushmore. He completed the entire project using only a bottle opener and a drywall trowel.


----------



## Fallguy

barebackjack said:


> I have never ever not once in my life felt hindered not having eleventy three rounds in the rifle.


Quite not often enough I tend to not forget to think the opposite of that very thought. 8)


----------



## johngfoster

xdeano said:


> There are no restriction on capacity. That being said why would you want to bring that many rounds. Just get a 5 round mag. Dont start being like those guys from wisconsin who can't hit anything without 30 rounds. Plus it will reduce your weight.
> xdeano


The weight difference between 5 rounds and 20 rounds of 223, while real, is practically insignificant. Why limit yourself to only 5 rounds? If you call in a pack of 6 or more coyotes, and you have the opportunity to take multiple follow-up shots, then you will probably wish you had more ammo on you. Especially if you are taking shots at a running coyote. You can go through a bunch of ammo in a hurry with a semi-auto.

A 20 round mag would be preferrable to a 30 round in my opinion. A 30 would much more likely get in the way when shooting prone.


----------



## FullClip

johngfostere said:


> A 20 round mag would be preferrable to a 30 round in my opinion. A 30 would much more likely get in the way when shooting prone.


 Right on, I carry a 20 rounder in the gun with around 15 or so in it and a 5 round mag in my jacket pocket.


----------

